# question about square pin to straight please



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

actually i have 2 questions. being unable to find any answers on my other thread. i was wondering if anyone has adapted a straight pin bulb to a square pin socket with out the over priced adapter?

and 2 i have a sunpaq retrofit kit on my tank. the ballast says 2x40w im thinking of trying 1 28w and one 55w. so i can have a 9235k (that as far as i can tell only come in 55w straight pin) and a 6700k 28w for a total of 83w. am i going to blow my house up or will this be ok?  please help


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

??? anyone ???i dont want the blue tank anymore


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

ok well never mind i guess i will just go back to my diy project.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm sorry. I just now read your question.

Here's the adapters. There are 4 in each package: http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-power-...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

How long is your aquarium? Most 2x40w kits are for 20" aquariums and the GE 9325K bulbs are 20.7". Will this be a problem?
http://lightbulbsdirect.com/Merchan...=PROD&Store_Code=001&Product_Code=F55BX-AR-FS

I have a Current 2x40w Orbit fixture with 2 of the ADA 36w 8000K square pin bulbs. These are very good bulbs, but they don't really show the red colors that 9325K bulbs do. They produce a very nice crisp white light with natural colors. The plant growth is excellent with them. The red plants do get red though and look very nice.
http://www.adgshop.com/8000K_PC_bulb_p/108-060.htm


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

thank you for the post here and on my other one too. these lights are for my 46gal corner tank.
after many many red eyed hours of searching the internet i have decided to just get busy and build my diy fixture. since i was unable to find the lights i wanted for my retrofit kit this is what i am doing....

2x40w 10000k 1x55w 9235k 1x70w mh (6700k? i found some 6500k not sure if thats a close enuff type thing) and some led's. how do you think that will look? personally im scared ive never done mh. so i hope the color works. i plan on posting in DIY when i get the rest of my parts.

i wish i would have tried those 8000k but i just purchased the 10000k bulbs. on the bright side i found both for $30 shipped.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

That's 4.5 wpg. Will that be too much lighting?

I'm sorry, but I hate corner tanks.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

I just bought some 9235k bulbs and the adapters. The adapters were worth it eventhough they're overpriced and come in a 4 pack because there's no fuss; just attach to your bulb and be done with it.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

i hate corner tanks to. and this one is funky. but it was a gift to me and my wife and she likes it.....

4.5watts is perfect i want to see steam rising from the tank!! cant grow algae if i cook all the water out:heh::heh::heh:j/k 

im going to do a step lighting period with each light. so the full light wont be untill noon then the watts will go back down.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Left C said:


> That's 4.5 wpg. Will that be too much lighting?


With CF, probably not.

With T5 HO and a highly efficient reflector, probably yes.

:lol:


----------

